# Prosciutto & Figs



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2013)

Try to find a good quality  balsamic you will need 8 fresh black or brown figs,8 slices of prosciutto. Preheat your oven to 350 cut figs and prosciutto  in half then wrap each fig half in a slice of the prosciutto, place on a baking sheet. Bake 10 min or til just heated through. Remove figs to serving plate then drizzle with the best balsamic you can buy. Serve immediately.
enjoy,
kades


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 18, 2013)

Sometimes the easiest appetizer is the best dish and this looks tasty.  

thanks.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Sometimes the easiest appetizer is the best dish and this looks tasty.
> 
> thanks.


 It's one of our favorites. Hope you give it a try.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sounds great!


----------



## JMediger (Jul 18, 2013)

We did this a few years ago but added some blue cheese in the fig before wrapping them.  Delicious!  Thanks for the reminder Kades!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2013)

JMediger said:


> We did this a few years ago but added some blue cheese in the fig before wrapping them. Delicious! Thanks for the reminder Kades!


 Your welcome  and thank you for giving me an idea for Sunday some soft gorgonzola stuffed into the figs
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds great!


 Glad you like Kylie 
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 19, 2013)

Kades, I certainly do


----------

